# Fabric for DIY Moby wrap



## mybabygrace (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I just bought 5+ yards of batik fabric from JoAnn's with the intention of making a homemade Moby-style wrap for my 10 month old baby girl. It's 45" wide, and I plan on cutting it in half lengthwise and hemming the edges. I've never used a Moby and I'm wondering if batik fabric will work.

Thanks so much!


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't see why not. It won't be as stretchy as a moby, but a long piece of fabric of almost any sturdy kind is all you need to do wraps. You may not be able to wrap it like a moby, but any babywearing site has wrapping instructions that will work well.


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

That sounds like a great DIY wrap, and appropriate in size and material for a 10 month old.









Mobys are one particular _type_ of wrap, very very stretchy, which is great for a newborn, but not so great for a heavier baby. A woven wrap, like all the batik fabrics I've seen at Joanns, will be more supportive.

Here's a good link about making a DIY wrap


----------



## Paxjourney (Mar 27, 2007)

just wanted to add that the batiks at Joanns are fab. I have 2 DIY wraps that I made out of them. I love them with my 2 1/2 year old. I also have owned several GSW wraps. Yes there is a difference but the Batiks are great for a starter woven wrap.


----------



## zensven42 (Oct 26, 2006)

Mobys are made of a stretchy jersey material like jersey bedsheets. Compare the batik to that.


----------

